# Transformers Kicking Some Ass



## GHook93

Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen (2009)

$200 mil budget!

In 5 days since the release, some small numbers:
$201 mil Domestic
$186 mil Foreign
$387 total!

So after 5 days Transformers has a PROFITof $187 mil! Wow! This has to be some type of record!


----------



## Xenophon

I hear they are more then meets the eye.


----------



## GHook93

Xenophon said:


> I hear they are more then meets the eye.



Now that we very gay!


----------



## KittenKoder

I refuse to pay for this garbage. The first one completely sucked, the only good thing it was some decent robot 3D models, other than that the story blew baby chunks and had nothing to do with the original series. I won't pay for the sequel, and I would even go so far as to recommend pirating that pile of shit.


----------



## JBeukema

Transformers suck. I like my giant robots more realistic

Fourth Generation Glaslow, Model RP1-11


----------



## GHook93

KittenKoder said:


> I refuse to pay for this garbage. The first one completely sucked, the only good thing it was some decent robot 3D models, other than that the story blew baby chunks and had nothing to do with the original series. I won't pay for the sequel, and I would even go so far as to recommend pirating that pile of shit.



You thought the first one sucked? Seriously? I thought it was pretty damn good and I plan to see the 2nd!


----------



## KittenKoder

JBeukema said:


> Transformers suck. I like my giant robots more realistic
> 
> Fourth Generation Glaslow, Model RP1-11



I love Battletech ... their robots are the best. Codegeass and other such anime rule, period.


----------



## KittenKoder

GHook93 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I refuse to pay for this garbage. The first one completely sucked, the only good thing it was some decent robot 3D models, other than that the story blew baby chunks and had nothing to do with the original series. I won't pay for the sequel, and I would even go so far as to recommend pirating that pile of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You thought the first one sucked? Seriously? I thought it was pretty damn good and I plan to see the 2nd!
Click to expand...


I have been a huge Transformers fan my whole life, Saturday morning cartoons ... the story was horrible, nothing like the original series. It's a disgrace, if they wanted to make a new movie they didn't need to drag Megatron's and Prime's names through the mud to do it.


----------



## JBeukema

Never seen Battletech. Code Geass was awesome and one of the best I've seen in regards to telling an actual story.


----------



## KittenKoder

JBeukema said:


> Never seen Battletech. Code Geass was awesome and one of the best I've seen in regards to telling an actual story.



I like Kiddy Grade (odd name for it, bet it's mistranslation) and Battletech, Battletech for the robots, Kiddy Grade for the story ... Lumier is my idol.


----------



## JBeukema

Breaking away from Mecha, did you like Cowboy Bebop?

Chobits was good, too


----------



## KittenKoder

JBeukema said:


> Breaking away from Mecha, did you like Cowboy Bebop?
> 
> Chobits was good, too



Cowboy Bebop and Chobits never interested me. I did like Appleseed ... read the comics but haven't gotten around to seeing the anime yet.


----------



## GHook93

KittenKoder said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I refuse to pay for this garbage. The first one completely sucked, the only good thing it was some decent robot 3D models, other than that the story blew baby chunks and had nothing to do with the original series. I won't pay for the sequel, and I would even go so far as to recommend pirating that pile of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You thought the first one sucked? Seriously? I thought it was pretty damn good and I plan to see the 2nd!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been a huge Transformers fan my whole life, Saturday morning cartoons ... the story was horrible, nothing like the original series. It's a disgrace, if they wanted to make a new movie they didn't need to drag Megatron's and Prime's names through the mud to do it.
Click to expand...


I don't think they did either to Megatron or Prime. In fact I think the movie did justice to both of them.

But after 4 days (forgot no stats today) they exceed their enormous ($200 mil) budget domestically and nearly did it in the foreign markets. That's impressive! 
Hell the way its going this movie might be a $1 billion grosser worldwide (Titanic,The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King  Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest, The Dark Knight were the only billion grossers in history). I guess you need to wait until next weekend to see if its headed in that direction.


----------



## KittenKoder

GHook93 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You thought the first one sucked? Seriously? I thought it was pretty damn good and I plan to see the 2nd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been a huge Transformers fan my whole life, Saturday morning cartoons ... the story was horrible, nothing like the original series. It's a disgrace, if they wanted to make a new movie they didn't need to drag Megatron's and Prime's names through the mud to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think they did either to Megatron or Prime. In fact I think the movie did justice to both of them.
> 
> But after 4 days (forgot no stats today) they exceed their enormous ($200 mil) budget domestically and nearly did it in the foreign markets. That's impressive!
> Hell the way its going this movie might be a $1 billion grosser worldwide (Titanic,The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King  Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest, The Dark Knight were the only billion grossers in history). I guess you need to wait until next weekend to see if its headed in that direction.
Click to expand...


Just because something is popular doesn't mean it's good. 

No, they didn't, Prime wasn't enough of a leader and was clumsy in the film, they killed off Megatron who would not have been that stupid to begin with, Starscream just sucked big donkey dick in it, and the story was trash.


----------



## GHook93

With only 1, just 1, weekend under its belt, it can already be considered a gigantic commercial success. If it stopped now, everyone would still be extremely happy with its success as one of the biggest movie makers of the year. 

On a $200 mil budget the numbers after one weekend are:

Domestic: $228  mil
Foreign:   $221 mil
*Total: $449 mil*


This movies has a current profit of $249 mil!!! Can this movie crack $1 bil? The critic reviews were supposed to be horrible for this movie, so maybe word of month can sink it. But I thinkl $750 mil worldwide is very likely! 

Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen (2009)


----------



## GHook93

They are calling it the most successful bad movie in history. In fact the critics are united in hating this movie. Yet it seems to keep raking in the dough! 

Weeks end it still 3rd on the charts and has already raked in worldwide: $672 mil


My take on the film. It was pretty bad. Although the special effects and fighting scenes were awesome. The shortline was bad and the new robot characters sucked. The Twins had the Jar Jar Bings flaws all over them. The female motorcycle was bad also! It had some entertainment value, so I don't think it was as bad as the critics say, but I am shocked this movie has done as well as it did.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

I happen to like it. It is not a movie you go to for deep thought provoking scenes or acting. It is a COMIC book brought to the screen. The only real glaring hole I saw was the switch from the Smithsonian to the Desert when they left the building.

The plot was weak but so what? IT IS A COMIC BOOK STORY. The action is the movie. The special effects are the movie.


----------



## KittenKoder

GHook93 said:


> They are calling it the most successful bad movie in history. In fact the critics are united in hating this movie. Yet it seems to keep raking in the dough!
> 
> Weeks end it still 3rd on the charts and has already raked in worldwide: $672 mil
> 
> 
> My take on the film. It was pretty bad. Although the special effects and fighting scenes were awesome. The shortline was bad and the new robot characters sucked. The Twins had the Jar Jar Bings flaws all over them. The female motorcycle was bad also! It had some entertainment value, so I don't think it was as bad as the critics say, but I am shocked this movie has done as well as it did.



What do you expect? Americans are brain dead now, I mean millions still think American Idol is a good show ...


----------



## JBeukema

What is American Idol?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

KittenKoder said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are calling it the most successful bad movie in history. In fact the critics are united in hating this movie. Yet it seems to keep raking in the dough!
> 
> Weeks end it still 3rd on the charts and has already raked in worldwide: $672 mil
> 
> 
> My take on the film. It was pretty bad. Although the special effects and fighting scenes were awesome. The shortline was bad and the new robot characters sucked. The Twins had the Jar Jar Bings flaws all over them. The female motorcycle was bad also! It had some entertainment value, so I don't think it was as bad as the critics say, but I am shocked this movie has done as well as it did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you expect? Americans are brain dead now, I mean millions still think American Idol is a good show ...
Click to expand...


Dumb ass, the Movie is a CARTOON Movie brought to the live screen. It is ALL about action and special effects, not story line or great thought provoking acting, though the acting is just fine. Most people seem to GET THAT, while you dip sticks are whining about a Cartoon movie being somehow bad cause all it has is action and special effects.


----------



## KittenKoder

RetiredGySgt said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are calling it the most successful bad movie in history. In fact the critics are united in hating this movie. Yet it seems to keep raking in the dough!
> 
> Weeks end it still 3rd on the charts and has already raked in worldwide: $672 mil
> 
> 
> My take on the film. It was pretty bad. Although the special effects and fighting scenes were awesome. The shortline was bad and the new robot characters sucked. The Twins had the Jar Jar Bings flaws all over them. The female motorcycle was bad also! It had some entertainment value, so I don't think it was as bad as the critics say, but I am shocked this movie has done as well as it did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you expect? Americans are brain dead now, I mean millions still think American Idol is a good show ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dumb ass, the Movie is a CARTOON Movie brought to the live screen. It is ALL about action and special effects, not story line or great thought provoking acting, though the acting is just fine. Most people seem to GET THAT, while you dip sticks are whining about a Cartoon movie being somehow bad cause all it has is action and special effects.
Click to expand...


I'm the dumbass? 

Question, do you even know what energon cubes are? What about the stargate the Decepticons built? Oh ... and then what about Cybertron? I know Transformers far better than you it would seem, because the only thing the movies used were the damned names ... and then they dragged them through the mud.


----------



## JBeukema

You're bickering about internal chronology?


----------



## KittenKoder

JBeukema said:


> You're bickering about internal chronology?



You were born yesterday huh?


----------



## JBeukema

Look, KK, the movie wasn't a transformers movie and it's not for transformers fans. It's an action FX movie featuring transformers and it's made for actionFX fans. You people who get so deep into it aren't numerous or important enough for the studio to cater to, so they cater to whoever will bring them the most money. it's that simple.


----------



## JBeukema

KittenKoder said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're bickering about internal chronology?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were born yesterday huh?
Click to expand...



Yep, which is how I signed up sop long ago


----------



## KittenKoder

JBeukema said:


> Look, KK, the movie wasn't a transformers movie and it's not for transformers fans. It's an action FX movie featuring transformers and it's made for actionFX fans. You people who get so deep into it aren't numerous or important enough for the studio to cater to, so they cater to whoever will bring them the most money. it's that simple.



Then why did they have to use the Transformer's names ... why couldn't they be original for once?


----------



## JBeukema

considering it's a line based on a damned toy, isn't expecting it to be serious kinda ludicrous? I mean... it's all a glorified commercial for microcons


----------



## KittenKoder

JBeukema said:


> considering it's a line based on a damned toy, isn't expecting it to be serious kinda ludicrous? I mean... it's all a glorified commercial for microcons



You really don't know nearly as much as you think you do .... do you?

The toys were based on a cartoon that was popular around the 80's ... they made three animated movies (possibly four but I haven't found the last one yet). Those were the Transformers franchise. The toys actually came after the cartoons, and were actually made of metal, not that cheap ass plastic crap they make them now. Stop using Wicrapedia as your brain. I grew up with those old toons.

I also bet you think that all the remakes are actually the originals ...


----------



## KittenKoder

The only remake of the Transformers that was good was the Anime version, which they did as a continuation of the original instead of actually remaking it. The scripting was good and the art was awesome, but it wasn't the original, still, at least the Japanese kept the story the same.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Most of the main line critics panning the movie haven't a clue about the original story nor the story line, they are panning it like they pan all cartoons made into live action movies. Most of the people watching it do not give one rats ass about the original story line either. All they want to see is sci fi action, special effects and lots of action. There isn't even any sex in the movie except a couple nice looking women that almost never kiss anyone and NEVER even come close to undressing.

They used the name because they own it and it brought a type of people to the movie, not the hard core cartoon watchers, but those that enjoy sci fi action with lots of special effects.

I grew up with the X- men, spider man, Superman and Batman, you do not see me whining that they butchered those story lines do you? Why? Because they are movies and are good in their own right. NO ONE ever makes movies exactly like the books or cartoons they came from.


----------



## KittenKoder

RetiredGySgt said:


> Most of the main line critics panning the movie haven't a clue about the original story nor the story line, they are panning it like they pan all cartoons made into live action movies. Most of the people watching it do not give one rats ass about the original story line either. All they want to see is sci fi action, special effects and lots of action. There isn't even any sex in the movie except a couple nice looking women that almost never kiss anyone and NEVER even come close to undressing.
> 
> They used the name because they own it and it brought a type of people to the movie, not the hard core cartoon watchers, but those that enjoy sci fi action with lots of special effects.
> 
> I grew up with the X- men, spider man, Superman and Batman, you do not see me whining that they butchered those story lines do you? Why? Because they are movies and are good in their own right. NO ONE ever makes movies exactly like the books or cartoons they came from.



If they can't ... then why not use some actual creativity, imagination, and actual talent to make new stories instead of making horrible remakes, most are not really good movies if you take out all the special effects, the only reason people see them is because they use the names from classics ... which shows that Americans are brain dead, period.


----------



## Jon

Transformers 2 is NOT breaking records. The Dark Knight had about a $50 million dollar lead on it at this point in its life, and it cost about $15 million less to make.

The Dark Knight barely cracked $1 billion worldwide, and there's no way Transformers will. The Dark Knight had something Transformers 2 doesn't: momentum. Dark Knight got raving reviews, mostly because of Ledger's performance. Transformers is being laughed at from all angles. There's no way it will come close to $1 billion. In fact, I see it losing the summer spot to Harry Potter and the Half-blood Prince, easily.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

jsanders said:


> Transformers 2 is NOT breaking records. The Dark Knight had about a $50 million dollar lead on it at this point in its life, and it cost about $15 million less to make.
> 
> The Dark Knight barely cracked $1 billion worldwide, and there's no way Transformers will. The Dark Knight had something Transformers 2 doesn't: momentum. Dark Knight got raving reviews, mostly because of Ledger's performance. Transformers is being laughed at from all angles. There's no way it will come close to $1 billion. In fact, I see it losing the summer spot to Harry Potter and the Half-blood Prince, easily.



Yup just ignore the fact it has made more then 600 million, I agree, what a paltry sum.


----------



## GHook93

RetiredGySgt said:


> I happen to like it. It is not a movie you go to for deep thought provoking scenes or acting. It is a COMIC book brought to the screen. The only real glaring hole I saw was the switch from the Smithsonian to the Desert when they left the building.
> 
> The plot was weak but so what? IT IS A COMIC BOOK STORY. The action is the movie. The special effects are the movie.



I will admit the fight scene in the forest was top notch and the fight scene in the desert was insanely well crafted.

But you have to admit the "Twins" blew big time!


----------



## GHook93

jsanders said:


> Transformers 2 is NOT breaking records. The Dark Knight had about a $50 million dollar lead on it at this point in its life, and it cost about $15 million less to make.
> 
> The Dark Knight barely cracked $1 billion worldwide, and there's no way Transformers will. The Dark Knight had something Transformers 2 doesn't: momentum. Dark Knight got raving reviews, mostly because of Ledger's performance. Transformers is being laughed at from all angles. There's no way it will come close to $1 billion. In fact, I see it losing the summer spot to Harry Potter and the Half-blood Prince, easily.



So if it stopped today, which it won't, but if it did it has grossed $703 mil! At a $200 budget you already have $503 mil profit! So if they don't top $1 Bil, which they won't. Who cares? They already exceeded there budget by 3.5x! I think it will end around $800 mil worldwide! So if Bay is getting laughed at, maybe he can wipe his tears away with million dollar bills!  If Harry Potter beats it, then I am sure Bay will be upset with a $600 mil profit!

Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen (2009)


----------



## Jon

Also, Transformers 2 was released the same day worldwide. The Dark Knight was not. If T2 is going to top TDK's worldwide gross, it's going to need more steam, but it's losing steam, fast. In its 2nd weekend, The Dark Knight made $75 million. In its 2nd weekend, Transformers 2 made $42 million. The Dark Knight made more in its 3rd weekend than T2 made in its 2nd, and more in its 4th than T2 made in its 3rd.


----------



## GHook93

jsanders said:


> Also, Transformers 2 was released the same day worldwide. The Dark Knight was not. If T2 is going to top TDK's worldwide gross, it's going to need more steam, but it's losing steam, fast. In its 2nd weekend, The Dark Knight made $75 million. In its 2nd weekend, Transformers 2 made $42 million. The Dark Knight made more in its 3rd weekend than T2 made in its 2nd, and more in its 4th than T2 made in its 3rd.



I never thought it would pass the Dark Knight!

Attached is a list of all-time worldwide records. I think T2 has a chance of coming in at 20th right ahead of Shrek the Third surpassing $799 mil!

All Time Worldwide Box Office Grosses


----------



## GHook93

jsanders said:


> Also, Transformers 2 was released the same day worldwide. The Dark Knight was not. If T2 is going to top TDK's worldwide gross, it's going to need more steam, but it's losing steam, fast. In its 2nd weekend, The Dark Knight made $75 million. In its 2nd weekend, Transformers 2 made $42 million. The Dark Knight made more in its 3rd weekend than T2 made in its 2nd, and more in its 4th than T2 made in its 3rd.



I will give you it must be nice to have rights to the Harry Potter Franchise. 5 movies all in the top 25 worldwide all time. #5, #7, #12, #14 and #21.


----------



## GHook93

jsanders said:


> Also, Transformers 2 was released the same day worldwide. The Dark Knight was not. If T2 is going to top TDK's worldwide gross, it's going to need more steam, but it's losing steam, fast. In its 2nd weekend, The Dark Knight made $75 million. In its 2nd weekend, Transformers 2 made $42 million. The Dark Knight made more in its 3rd weekend than T2 made in its 2nd, and more in its 4th than T2 made in its 3rd.



People seem to like T2 better than the critics do.
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen (2009)

From voters on movie mojo 
As:  907  48.0% 
Bs:  404  21.4% 
Cs:  227  12.0% 
Ds:  105  5.6% 
Fs:  246  13.0%

From Yahoo: The public gives it a B+
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen - User Reviews - Yahoo! Movies


You know why people become critics right? Because they can't do anything themselves! Food critics can't cook, movie critics can't act, direct, write scripts etc and book critics can't write for longer than a page or two!

Sometimes the will of the people can defeat the will of a untalented critics!


----------



## Jon

GHook93 said:


> From voters on movie mojo
> As:  907  48.0%
> Bs:  404  21.4%
> Cs:  227  12.0%
> Ds:  105  5.6%
> Fs:  246  13.0%



FYI, 88% of the voters gave The Dark Knight an A. 

It's also #7 on IMDb's Top 250. Transformers 2 doesn't rate.

So, the public likes it more than the critics, but the public clearly doesn't like it nearly as much as it liked The Dark Knight.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

jsanders said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From voters on movie mojo
> As:  907  48.0%
> Bs:  404  21.4%
> Cs:  227  12.0%
> Ds:  105  5.6%
> Fs:  246  13.0%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, 88% of the voters gave The Dark Knight an A.
> 
> It's also #7 on IMDb's Top 250. Transformers 2 doesn't rate.
> 
> So, the public likes it more than the critics, but the public clearly doesn't like it nearly as much as it liked The Dark Knight.
Click to expand...


And I am SURE the people that made it are just crying their eyes out over the fact it has already made 4 times the amount they paid to make it.


----------



## GHook93

jsanders said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From voters on movie mojo
> As:  907  48.0%
> Bs:  404  21.4%
> Cs:  227  12.0%
> Ds:  105  5.6%
> Fs:  246  13.0%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, 88% of the voters gave The Dark Knight an A.
> 
> It's also #7 on IMDb's Top 250. Transformers 2 doesn't rate.
> 
> So, the public likes it more than the critics, but the public clearly doesn't like it nearly as much as it liked The Dark Knight.
Click to expand...


Well the Dark Knight (and Batman Begins for that matter) were 100 fold better, that doesn't divert from the fact that nearly 50% of the people watching gave it an A and nearly 70% gave it a B or higher!


----------

